# L'Oreal: For Dark Hair Only



## RazorCandi (Feb 25, 2011)

My twin sister wants to try this L'Oreal: For Dark Hair Only. She claims that a friend of hers who died her hair black used this product and it lifted and deposited red. It sounds a little odd to me because lifting black is tricky. Has anyone used this dye? Also she has about 8" of her natural color which is something in between #30 Auburn and #27 Strawberry Blond. What will happen if she puts the dye from root to tip over the natural color and black tips? Holla back, suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## RazorCandi (Feb 25, 2011)

oopse, correction, it's called NEW HiColor RED HiLights by L'Oreal L'Oreal Technique.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 26, 2011)

It will give red highlights to brown hair, and make a red reflect to black hair, but that's about it. If you use it on light hair it's OMG bright... but it washes out pretty fast and blotchy, and fades orange.


----------



## RazorCandi (Mar 5, 2011)

Hm, ok, I was mainly interested in what it will do to died black hair because my twin wants to try to remove the black and go red. Does it have bleach in it? I know color doesn't lift color so I am a little confused with this product.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 5, 2011)

It does not have bleach in it, but you do mix it with developer (which contains peroxide) and that helps "lift" your hair 3-4 levels, after which the dye is deposited.

I would recommend using a color remover first, my favorite is One n' Only Colorfix (which you can get at Sally's for about $13 a box), this should get a lot of the black out, and then she can use red dye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RazorCandi (Mar 24, 2011)

Hm, I knew it sounded like a bunch of Shenanigans when she told me a friend of hers went from died black to red with it, color doesn't lift color and I can't imagine just a mixed developer with no bleach involved can lift black dye and I know a thing or two about lifting black dye because I'm addicted to the shit lol. I will tell her about the One n' Only Colorfix you mentioned, sounds more promising  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

I've used it and Annette is spot on!  I used to get all my supplies from Sally's too, so I'm not sure what the equivalent store would be where's you're from.


----------

